# Lead Singer Syndrome



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 26, 2009)

In a recent post, I recalled how annoying people with LSS are. These people are the singers who dictate the whole show without anyone else's input. They think they're amazing singers, they brag all the time, even lie a lot, etc. 

Now I am lead singer in my band, also playing guitar. I also play bass where needed to fill the position if it's empty. I choose the songs we play because most other people have no good ideas of what they may want to play. If they do, they tell me, and I think about it. Recently our best couple of songs were ideas coming from our other guitar player and bass player. I let people sing if they can do well on a song. I write in solos for just about everybody where they sound good. 

So how about the rest of the world? You guys ever run into this type of person? Can you stand them? (If you can, god [or insert your choice of creator here] bless you!)


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, the singer in my band is a problem. Hes a grade below everyone else in the band, so we never see him, and he has a reputation of being a dumbass. He also limits some of the songs that we play, like Bodies. Everyone can play it, but he can't get his voice down there, and can't produce any sort of screamo effects. (I can, and Im the drummer.)


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm so afraid of falling into this someday. Luckily, I don't have a band, so I'm safe for now. c.c


----------



## Impasse (Apr 26, 2009)

I would never perform in a band with a person like that.

Hell, I'd rather not perform in a band where a person sings and does nothing else. What if someone else wants to sing for a particular song? What if we want to play an instrumental song? The "lead singer" would get bored and not be able to do anything in such a case, and would consequently attempt to stop it from happening.

Unless they had a tambourine. Or a cowbell.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (May 14, 2009)

Impasse said:


> I would never perform in a band with a person like that.
> 
> Hell, I'd rather not perform in a band where a person sings and does nothing else. What if someone else wants to sing for a particular song? What if we want to play an instrumental song? The "lead singer" would get bored and not be able to do anything in such a case, and would consequently attempt to stop it from happening.
> 
> Unless they had a tambourine. Or a cowbell.



LOL! B-52's singing Rock Lobster with that cowbell is hilarious! Yeah, I also try and split the solos between me and my other guitar. Personally I hate having "lead" and rhythm guitars; it can cause fighting. And too, I'd hate to only sing, and sing every song XP It sucks after a while, and thngs can feel unequal sometimes, occasionally enough to split a band completely.


----------



## kjmars63 (May 22, 2009)

That's why it helps to be in a one mand band. I do have LSS but at least I can admit it and not get anyone else involved. Only thing with me is I can play all the instruments in my music except drums. The music I have written has a lot of home made instruments and some out of place instruments in Metal music. (Double Bass, Erhu, Dulcimer) But one good example of LSS is Chris Cornell. (singer from Soundgarden and Audioslave) He didn't like anyone else in the band rewriting the stuff he wrote, so he went solo. So in my case, i just need a drummer in the rhythm section.


----------

